# مفاجأة..... برنامج لحساب كميات الحفر و الردم



## hng2000 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخواني المهندسين 
و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحي المبارك
أحببت أن اقدم لكم برنامج HydroPro من انتاج شركة Trimble العملاقة لبرامج و أجهزة المساحة.
البرنامج هو شبيه لل SDR MAPPING الذي انتجته Sokia لحساب كميات الحفر و الردم و تصميم الطرق و حساب كمياتها.
البرنامج يحتاج الى Setup على الويندوز و قد تم رفعه على الرابيد شير و جاري رفعه على سيرفر أخر لمن لا يستطيع التحميل من على الرابيدشير.
http://rapidshare.com/files/172079866/hydropro.zip


----------



## n6010 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور يا اخى وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خيراً

وارجو الا تبخل علينا بعلمك


----------



## hng2000 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لقد تم رفع البرنامج على سيرفر أخر Zshare
قم بوضع الملفين في فولدرFolder واحد ثم فك ضغط الملف الأول

*hydropro.part1*
hydropro.part2​


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بجهودك.............


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك اخي الكريم
وعيدك مبارك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي العزيز على البرنامج وكنت أتسال هل هذا البرنامج يستخدم أيضا في المساحه البحريه وهل يحتوي على كراكو


----------



## أبوالمعتز (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أقصد كراك
أشكرك


----------



## eng: issa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## garary (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خيراً


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (12 ديسمبر 2008)

_*مشكور يا اخى و **جزاك الله كل خيراً*_


----------



## المجاهد عمر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكي الله عنا خيرا"


----------



## houssein_zenhom (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## امير عوض (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سكفان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eng ali m k (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## hng2000 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
البرنامج لا يحتاج الى كراك فقط اعمل له Setup


----------



## اسعد الجابري (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خيراً


----------



## محمدالشبروي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن شرح للبرنامج حتي لو بسيط وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ياغالي...................


----------



## اجهر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## topographer (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا خيييييييييييييييييييييييييوووووووووو


----------



## اصيل فارس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوور ماقصرت


----------



## حسين الزوبعي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

عراقي وافتخر اللهم انصر غزه :56:


----------



## مايسترو القلوب (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه ممكن شرح للبرنامج


----------



## moh_nasr (1 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.khalid (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخى و جزاك الله كل خيراً


----------



## محمدالشبروي (1 يناير 2009)

ممكن شرح لبرنامج وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## محمد العماد (1 يناير 2009)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... .......................مشكور .................... .....مشكور.....
...............مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
..............مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
.................مشكور....................... . ........................ مشكور.......
............... مشكور................ .... .. ..................مشكور ......
............... ...مشكور................. . ...... .........مشكور.... ....
............ ......مشكور............. . ............مشكور........ 
.….................مشكور.................... .......مشكور...........
........................ مشكور. ...................مشكور................ 
..................... .. مشكور... ... مشكور................​*.......................... **مشكور**.......................*​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (3 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا بس انا مش عارف انزل البرنامج خاااااااص الرابيد شير مش بيستكمل التحميلات يعنى ممكن النت يفصل عند 90% وبعد كده يرجع يبداء من الاول يعنى انا عاوز رابط احمل منه ويكون ممكن ان استكمل التحميل واكون مشككككككور جدا جدا .


----------



## عبدالبارى (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## عبدالبارى (6 يناير 2009)

ويا ريت بعد إذنك ممكن شرح بسيط للبرنامج وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## ROUDS (6 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى وجارى التحميل


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي المحاويلي (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم------في البدايه أقول شكراً لكل المجتهدين في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي نجد فيه دائماً ما نحتاجه ولكن للأسف لانستطيع دائماً الحصول على مانريد بسبب رفع هذه المواضيع المهمه على مواقع لا تسمح بأستكمال التحميل.
للذلك أرجو من الأخوه الأعضاء والمشرفين رفع هذه المواضيع على عدة مواقع أو التورنيت لتعم الفائدة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdoshbrri (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مزن محمود (17 يناير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (17 يناير 2009)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed eed (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## رضا حسني الغريب (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا ::::::::::::::: على فكرة انا بنزل البرنامج الان لو نزل سوف تكون خدمة عظيمة لي واكون شاكر لكم جميعا وبارك الله لكم
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ROUDS (26 يناير 2009)

الاخوه الكرام نزلت البرنامج لكن محتاج مساعده فى طريقه تشغيله 
محتاج شرح للبرنامج لو امكن
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المساااااح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر لك يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممتاز*​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز


----------



## نجم مدنى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

البرنامج مش عايز ينزل مش عارف ليه


----------



## زغلى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## ايس فنتورا (24 يناير 2010)

هل من الممكن رفعه على سيرفر الـ mediafire


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## laiouni (19 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك اخي كما أشكر الساهرين على نجاح هدا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (20 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور يا اخى وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خيراً*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gelleha (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي ما قصرت ولكن هل في احد يساعدني على موضوع فك الضغط


----------



## وائل خضر حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ahmadj5 (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير و مشكوررررررررررررررررين


----------



## hopakhalifa (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرعلى البرنامج وسهولة التحميل من السيرفر ده zshare وجارى التحميل 
وهل هذا البرنامج اكثر دقة فى حساب الكميات من السيرفر؟


----------



## hng2000 (24 أبريل 2010)

*رابط آخر للبرنامج مع موضوع الشرح*

اخواني الكرام معذرة على هذا التأخير الكبير 

لكني أحببت أن ارفق روابط البرنامج على موقع رفع آخر Mediafire 

الروابط :-

الجزء الأول 

الجزء الثاني

و شرح البرنامج قام به مشكوراً lemos2006 على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185858.html


----------



## lord88 (28 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ومتشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## mrtariq (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر
على البرنامج


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## الساحق الاول (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eyad jaradat (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـك**
**بارك الله فيك*​ *بارك الله فيك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيــــــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــــــك**
**بارك الله فيـــك**
**بارك الله فيـك**
**بارك الله فيك*​ ​


----------



## adel104 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## mghebib (22 ديسمبر 2010)

merci beaucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Ahmed Tajuddin (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عصام والى (6 يناير 2011)

الف شكرا ياهندسه وربنا يجعلك نصير المحتاجيين بس لو فى شرح يبقى تمام


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## samer_1190 (21 مايو 2012)

مشكور ولكن
برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop مع ملحقاته CIVIL و SURVEY افضل وأشمل برنامج للاعمال المساحية والطرق وحساب الكميات


----------

